# Mantas Savickis - "Broken Lines" (2012) for oboe, bassoon and piano



## Mantas Savickis (Oct 14, 2010)

My composition for oboe, bassoon and piano, composed in 2012.





best,
Mantas


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Great!. As usual.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

very very impressive.you really used those instruments well,the rythmic texture was excellent and the melodie pleasing to hear


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

This is exactly what I call ART today, you've done an excellent job! Are you studying composition somewhere?

Players are also amazing, for sure.


----------



## Mantas Savickis (Oct 14, 2010)

madviolist said:


> This is exactly what I call ART today, you've done an excellent job! Are you studying composition somewhere?
> 
> Players are also amazing, for sure.


I just finished my studies:

2011-2013 MMus degree at Malmo Music Academy (Sweden)
2009 Royal Northern College of Music (under erasmus exchange programme, Manchester, UK)
2006-2010 BMus degree at Lithuanian Academy of Music and Theatre (Lithuania)


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Mantas Savickis said:


> I just finished my studies:
> 
> 2011-2013 MMus degree at Malmo Music Academy (Sweden)
> 2009 Royal Northern College of Music (under erasmus exchange programme, Manchester, UK)
> 2006-2010 BMus degree at Lithuanian Academy of Music and Theatre (Lithuania)


Wow, that's nice. I would like to study composition too but not sure about if I'm ready and talented enough ... maybe one day


----------

